# Teaching kids makaton.



## tiggy

BBC - CBeebies - Something Special - Signs

thought i would share this link from cbeebies site if anyone is interested in learning makaton.


----------



## Liza

Great site, I really wanted to teach my baby signing, he is actually talking now, would it still be beneficial?


----------



## Andrea

ever since i saw Meet the Fockers, i always thought it would be cool to teach my baby that. when my son came along, i tried it but ive got the attention span of 5 seconds and stopped. Although, he does know how to sign for "more" and "food" LOL. yep, he loves to eat. I do wish i wouldve stayed with it more.


----------



## draconis

My first child was slow to talk (autism) but signed very well. We taught all the kids how to do some. My oldest talks fine by the way, he was never really behind just shy and talked under his breath.

draconis


----------

